
Climate change could pose 'existential threat' by 2050 - elorant
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/06/04/health/climate-change-existential-threat-report-intl/index.html
======
autisticmind
Yes, but it could also be earlier. Call it conspiration or not, its only how i
think about it. All know what corruption is, and what it can cause. Some govs.
know these facts earlier as well. Also the stateleaders had know that carbon
outblast should be reduced years ago. But money was more important, than human
health. Then they started with creating new fuels. Specially jet-fuels. Oil
money = easy money. New technology has beeing supressed from big companys for
decades. Think on ford and hemp. Some are questioning about the IPCC, do they
know that one of their heads, is an oil-friendly lobbyist? Do people realy
know that geoengineering is an ongoing thing since the 70s? That there are
international regulation rules from the WMO, how states should handle their
climate. While whole world is watching at boeing since 2 crashes,blaming it on
outsourced program code from india. No one is taking a closer look at the jet-
fuels, wich also can corrupt these sensors, and produce a wrong software
reaction. Years before, boing had trouble with juels. And the biggst thing in
my opinion, do researches and climate scientists realy know what chemicals are
used and what reactions they realy cause when out in the air, or when NOT
fully burned(engine-problem).

Big evidence that this is nearly impossible! There are materials you cant
detect them with laser, cause they are only in traces in fuels, for example.
Also they are not an object in climateobservation. Do people know how many
diffrent chemicals, carbons, hydrocarbons, in these new experimental jet-fuels
realy are? I quess, not. This boeing type was already in the air 2 years ago!
Then it started crashing? So many planes fly 2 years long and this never
happend before? They werent tested before? There were selled more than exactly
500, who stay at ground now. Whats with the others? May they use another fuel?
Someone know that NASA takes it to the MAX programm, startet jan 2018? Boeing
was included in these experiments. NASA takes it to the MAX, with boing MAX.
Also in germany. Its about experimental jet-fuels. What if one of these
experiments is going wrong? Because of an unpredictable reaction. You rly
think, they came up and say then: Hey folks we destroyed out atmosphere a
little, but its only about the watervapour and the global watercircuit.
Because the air is so thick now with these parafin and jetfuels, that water
reacts now in a diffrent condition. But no stress were working on it. Now
sucking carbon out from the air, is the next big thing. Even big oilcompanies
started with. Good morning. And whos gona be blamed? An indian software guy.
All these other possible things, are faded out. Because some big fuel-deals
are running. Tink about it.

